# [Gentoo Lent] comparé à Windows 2000 [résolu]

## l_arbalette

Bonjour à tous,

Je sais : c'est l'éternel sujet sur lequel il y a eu plein de posts, mais je vous promet : j'ai cherché partout, et j'ai testé tout ce que j'ai trouvé qui n'était pas en place sur mon PC.

J'ai un tout petit peu progressé tout seul, mais là, j'ai toujours un PC plus lent que sous Windows 2000, ce qui m'agace ! J'ai choisi Gentoo justement pour pouvoir optimiser au maximum, et rien à faire : Firefox met 3 plombes à s'ouvrir, de même que Thunderbird, OpenOffice (en gros, ce que j'utilise le plus !   :Sad:  )

Alors si quelqu'un a une idée ?

Voici la description la plus détaillé possible de mon système :

Noyau 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

Compilateur gcc-3.4.5 (l'installation s'est faite avec une version légèrement inférieure). EDIT1 le 15/03 : Excusez : c'est une bêtise : je suis en train de me pencher sur la mise à jour de mon compilateur, et ça a l'air tellement lourd que je m'en souviendrais si je l'avais déjà fait   :Laughing:   Cette version est celle qui a été emergée au dernier emerge -uD system, mais n'est pas active. Donc le compilateur en place pour le moment est la version 3.3.6 

Windows Manager KDE 3.4.3 (s'il vous plaît : ne me dites pas que c'est à cause de KDE  :Wink:  C'est ce WM que je veux utiliser !)

Carte graphique nvidia GeForce 2 MX/MX400 (je ne pense pas avoir de problème avec elle)

Configuration du noyau, à cette adresse

J'ai fait quasiment tout ce qui est indiqué dans le How-To Optimiser son système

- prelink en place (seule la bibliothèque OpenGL de nvidia génère une erreur)

- use nptl déclaré dès ma première installation de Gentoo

- hdparm actif via la config du noyau (voir plus bas le résultat)

- IO Scheduler : CFQ appelé dans GRUB (puisque je suis en dual boot) de la manière suivante : kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda8 noapic elevator=cfq (le noapic a toujours été nécessaire, sans quoi ma carte réseau ne fonctionne pas)

- Swappiness à 40

Ci-joint mon make.conf :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#configuration de la variable USE

USE="aac alsa acpi apache2 arts avi cdr cups divx4linux dri dv dvd flac foomatic

db ftp gif gimpprint ieee1394 java jpeg kde matroska mpeg mmx nptl nsplugin nvidia 

pic png ppds quicktime qt sse truetype usb unicode userlocales v4l v4l2 xvid 

x86 X -accessibility -apm -bluetooth -gnome -gtk -gtk2 -oss -pcmcia -samba -scanner -trusted -wavelan -wifi "

# Localisation de mirroirs proches

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ ftp://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ http://gentoo.inode.at/"

#SYNC="rsync://193.49.66.4/gentoo-x86-portage"

# Langue du systeme

LINGUAS="fr"

#Activation de ccache pour Portage

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"
```

un petit lspci :

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x] (rev c4)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1a)

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1a)

00:07.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

00:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 04)

00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:10.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)

00:10.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)

00:10.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
```

Processeur : Intel PIII Celeron Coppermine 1GHz

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : Celeron (Coppermine)

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 1001.933

cache size      : 128 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse

bogomips        : 2007.29
```

Disque Dur : SeaGate 40Go 5400 tr/min

```
hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=ST340810A, FwRev=3.39, SerialNo=3FB271SW

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=78165360

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: unknown setting WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6

 * signifies the current active mode
```

```
hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 78165360, start = 0
```

Partitionnement et système de fichier :

```
df -T

Filesystem    Type   1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda8 reiserfs     7791244   5228596   2562648  68% /

udev         tmpfs      127712       132    127580   1% /dev

shm          tmpfs      127712         0    127712   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda7     vfat     2032360    811483   1220877  40% /mnt/WinSharedDoc

/dev/hda5     ntfs    20466776  18772328   1694448  92% /mnt/WinData

/dev/hda1     ntfs     8361800   3835884   4525916  46% /mnt/Win2000
```

Mon root Gentoo est sur hda8. Sur hda1, vous avez Win2000. Sur hda5 mes données perso de Windows, et sur hda7 mes données en FAT partagées entre Windows et Linux.

Voici le résultat de fdisk pour visualiser les positions des partitions les unes par rapport aux autres :

```
   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        1041     8361801    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2            1042        4865    30716280    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5            1042        3589    20466778+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda6            3590        3640      409626   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda7            3641        3895     2048256    b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hda8            3896        4865     7791493+  83  Linux
```

Merci d'avance,

T-Bow

----------

## bulki

Je ne réponds pas tout à fait à ta question, mais regarde ça: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-437590.html

+

----------

## anigel

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> Windows Manager KDE 3.4.3 (s'il vous plaît : ne me dites pas que c'est à cause de KDE  C'est ce WM que je veux utiliser !)

 

Bon bon... Je ne le dis pas, alors   :Twisted Evil:  .

Blague à part, tu peux voir aussi du coté du prelinking, ça aide bien.

----------

## kwenspc

Un truc aussi, windows 2000 date d'il y a 6 ans maintenant. Et à l'époque c'était fait pour tourner sur des machines plus petites que maintenant. 

(explorer tout ça...la gestion des périfs, etc etc...)

Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il a été developpé pour du matos de l'époque. Et c'est le cas de gentoo et des applis que tu utilisent : elles sont développés pour du matos d'aujourd'hui.

Bon bien sur il ne faut pas un monstre pour faire tourner le truc hein, là n'est pas l'idée. 

en fait c'est donc assez normal que tu ais un ptit poil de ralentissement entre gentoo et windows 2000 car tout ce que tu fais tourner sous gentoo aujourd'hui est sans doute un peu plus gourmand que windows 2000. Si on étais en 2000 et que tu installais une gentoo de ce moment là (ça existait pas il me semble mais c'est pour la comparaison) tu aurais eu tout un tas d'applis de l'époque : un kde moins lourd etc... 

tu vois? 

je pense serieusement que ça doit jouer pas mal. 

(eh oui ton matos n'est pu de toute première jeunesse, un 5400rpm comme dd en plus, ça n'aide pas. Bref, faut comparer ce qui est comparable aussi.)

----------

## Trevoke

Tu veux dire .. A la premiere utilisation de Firefox, ou a toutes les utilisations?

Perso, une fois que j'ai lance Firefox je ne le ferme plus, mais bon.. :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

-O3 ça fait des plus gros binaires, tu perds au lancement. J'ai toujours utilisé -O2 mais je switcherai surement pour -Os sur ma prochaine install.

regarde du côté des LDFLAGS (--as-needed -bdirect -hashval etc...) y'a moyen de gagner énormément a priori. Bref l'ideal c'est de parcourir entièrement les threads dans unsupported softares se rapportant à --as-needed et aux glibc avec les patchs de suse (intégré à gentoo maintenant)

Et pour reiserfs, il faut que je creuse, mais d'après ce que jai vu sur namesys, il y'aurait moyen d'utiliser data=writeback comme avec ext3 (ça devrait assez se sentir si c'est comme pour ext3).

----------

## l_arbalette

 *bulki wrote:*   

> Je ne réponds pas tout à fait à ta question, mais regarde ça: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-437590.html
> 
> 

 

Si si, ça y répond ! J'avais en effet déjà vu ce post dans mes recherches pour améliorer mon système. Et je me pose sérieusement la question de le mettre en place, mais ça sera en dernier recours. En effet, je suis sûr qu'il y a un truc qui va pas sur mon système, mais je ne sais pas quoi. Je comptais donc sur vous pour m'aider à trouver le loup !

Et, pour répondre également au post de kwenspc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Un truc aussi, windows 2000 date d'il y a 6 ans maintenant. Et à l'époque c'était fait pour tourner sur des machines plus petites que maintenant.
> 
> (explorer tout ça...la gestion des périfs, etc etc...)
> 
> Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il a été developpé pour du matos de l'époque. Et c'est le cas de gentoo et des applis que tu utilisent : elles sont développés pour du matos d'aujourd'hui.
> ...

 

mon frangin, qui m'a convaincu de choisir une Gentoo pour la capacité d'optimisation, a installé Gentoo sur un PC 433MHz qui a au bas mot 8 à 10 ans (autant dire que le Disque dur est pire que le mien), et ça tourne comme une horloge. Certe, le WM est Gnome, mais je ne pense pas que ça fasse une différence aussi importante...

clin d'oeil   :Wink:   à Anigel

C'est d'ailleurs comme ça qu'il m'a convaincu !

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Blague à part, tu peux voir aussi du coté du prelinking, ça aide bien.

 

C'est fait, comme je le disais dans ma (trop longue) description de mon système. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'amélioration sensible. Peut-on vérifier que le prelink a bien été réalisé ?

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Tu veux dire .. A la premiere utilisation de Firefox, ou a toutes les utilisations? 

 

Non, en effet, tu as raison, une fois qu'il est lancé, ça tourne bien. C'est au lancement que c'est long.

Et ça donne raison à Enlight

```
-O3 ça fait des plus gros binaires, tu perds au lancement. J'ai toujours utilisé -O2 mais je switcherai surement pour -Os sur ma prochaine install. 

regarde du côté des LDFLAGS (--as-needed -bdirect -hashval etc...) y'a moyen de gagner énormément a priori. Bref l'ideal c'est de parcourir entièrement les threads dans unsupported softares se rapportant à --as-needed et aux glibc avec les patchs de suse (intégré à gentoo maintenant)

Et pour reiserfs, il faut que je creuse, mais d'après ce que jai vu sur namesys, il y'aurait moyen d'utiliser data=writeback comme avec ext3 (ça devrait assez se sentir si c'est comme pour ext3). install. 
```

J'avais effectivement lu cela. Mais si je met -O2, j'ai peur de trop perdre lors de l'utilisation des programmes une fois lancé...Qu'en penses-tu ?

Sinon, j'ai jamais compris ce que c'était que -Os....

Pour le reste, c'est la première fois que j'en entend parler : c'est intéressant, je vais creuser la piste. Merci !

----------

## Trevoke

Linux n'est pas comme Windows.

Le premier lancement met plus de temps car il faut charger divers trucs en memoire; une fois qu'ils y sont, y a plus de probleme. Windows fonctionne un peu differemment..  :Smile:  Mettre O2 ira bien pour toi, n'aie pas peur.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Linux n'est pas comme Windows.
> 
> Le premier lancement met plus de temps car il faut charger divers trucs en memoire; une fois qu'ils y sont, y a plus de probleme. Windows fonctionne un peu differemment..  Mettre O2 ira bien pour toi, n'aie pas peur.

 

OK. Merci, ça me rassure. Je vais essayer...Faut-il que je fasse un emerge --emptytree --etc... pour que cela soit effectif ? (désolé, question de NooB   :Confused:  )

----------

## Trevoke

Voui, puisqu'il faut recompiler tout le systeme.

----------

## kwenspc

-Os ça optimise la taille du binaire contre l'optimisation de sa rapidité à l'exécution.

Mais bon, sur une machine assez récente ça doit pas se sentir (la rapidité d'exécution je dis bien hein, pas la taille. la taille ça se voit forcément sur de gros binaires quand il faut les charger du dique vers la ram)

----------

## Enlight

Tout à fait d'accord sur la théorie, -O3, on a de plus gros binaires mais moins d'instructions, et inversement pour -Os. Celà dit de l'un à l'autre on peut observer des écarts de taille impressionnants (rapport de 1.5 sur certaines applis gnome) et les disques durs restent le maillon faible du hardware.

De plus un P3 n'a pas forcément un cache CPU monstrueux et quand on connaît le coût d'un accès RAM par rapport à une execution d'instructions en cache... c'est à peu près le même principe que funroll-loops.

Bref en général on ne perds rien (parfois c'est mieux, parfois c'est moins bien) de -O3 à -O2, et pareil pour -Os. Et de toute façon le code le plus executé sur un système linux c'est celui du kernel et de la glibc et ils sont "forcés" en -O2 (quoique le kernel peut être compilé en -Os maintenant (au moins dans les CJ-sources) avec optimize for size).

Bref pour choisir selon moi les critères en faveur de -Os sont une taille de cache CPU restreinte et un coefficient multiplicateur élevé. (genre athlon-xp 2800+ en -Os et barton 3000+ en -O3)

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bref pour choisir selon moi les critères en faveur de -Os sont une taille de cache CPU restreinte et un coefficient multiplicateur élevé. (genre athlon-xp 2800+ en -Os et barton 3000+ en -O3)

 

Donc si j'ai bien compris, étant donné que

Mon cache CPU (que j'ai posté dans mon premier post) = 128kB

Processeur = PIII 1Ghz

-> il faut que je mette -Os plutôt que -O2 ?

Sinon, c'est quoi le coefficient multiplicateur dont tu parles ?

EDIT1 : à cette adresse, je me fait un peu peur : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-360009-highlight-ldflags+asneeded.html

C'est pas un peu risqué de toucher aux LDFLGAS ? Surtout qu'à la moindre pétouille de travers, je serais difficilement capable de m'en sortir tout seul ! A moins que vous ne connaissiez un bon how-to ?

----------

## CaptainDangeax

Bonjour

J'au une petite idée pour toi.

Sais-tu que les disques durs sont enregistrés de l'extérieur vers l'intérieur ? La vitesse linéaire sur l'extérieur du disque est environ 2,5 fois plus rapide qu'à l'intérieur. C'est pour çà qu'il est recommandé de mettre le swap en débt de disque, entre la hda1 /boot et la hda3 racine J'ai eu confirmation de cette info en utilisant winbench99 (oui je sais c'est sous windows) et en faisant un "disk inspection test". J'ai vu la belle trajectoire ballistique d'une pauvre performance qui se casse la goule. De plus, ton disque est un Seagate 40Go 5400 tr/mn (c'est celui avec le caoutchouc anti-bruit autour, non ?) et ce n'est pas un disque hypra supra rapide.

Si tu le peux, procure-toi un disque plus rapide, genre un Maxtor 7200 tr/mn avec 8Mo de cache, et partitionne-le comme suit:

/dev/hda1      16MB       /boot

/dev/hda2        1GB       swap

/dev/hda3       la moitié du disque     /

/dev/hda4       la place restante en fat32

Enfin bon, pour hda3/hda4 tu adaptes...

Et tu verras que ta Gentoo fonctionnera à merveille et que Win2000 sortira les pagaies dès qu'il commencera à avoir besoin de swapper (c'est à dire dès le boot en fait   :Laughing: )

Au fait, 

```
hdparm -d1 -c3 -a255 /dev/hda
```

 est ton ami.

J'ai une config similaire à la tienne: P3-866, 256MB, chipset Intel815 CG ASUS Geforce4 Ti4200, DD Western Digital 40GB 7200tr/mn, Gentoo tout seul dessus et çà tourne très bien (sauf pour recompiler X + KDE mais bon c'est un P3 en même temps  :Wink:  )

----------

## PabOu

Effectivement, placer en début de disque dur t'aidera peut-etre un peu ;)

par contre, je ne suis pas sur que de mettre le swap en premier lieu aide beaucoup de nos jours. Au vu de la quantité de ram que l'on a, le swap n'est vraiment utile que lors de compilations, et rarement dans d'autres situations. Donc, je placerais la swap à la fin du disque. (et je supprimerais la partition /boot aussi)

----------

## l_arbalette

 *CaptainDangeax wrote:*   

> Sais-tu que les disques durs sont enregistrés de l'extérieur vers l'intérieur ? La vitesse linéaire sur l'extérieur du disque est environ 2,5 fois plus rapide qu'à l'intérieur. C'est pour çà qu'il est recommandé de mettre le swap en débt de disque, entre la hda1 /boot et la hda3 racine J'ai eu confirmation de cette info en utilisant winbench99 (oui je sais c'est sous windows) et en faisant un "disk inspection test". J'ai vu la belle trajectoire ballistique d'une pauvre performance qui se casse la goule. De plus, ton disque est un Seagate 40Go 5400 tr/mn (c'est celui avec le caoutchouc anti-bruit autour, non ?) et ce n'est pas un disque hypra supra rapide.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Et tu verras que ta Gentoo fonctionnera à merveille et que Win2000 sortira les pagaies dès qu'il commencera à avoir besoin de swapper (c'est à dire dès le boot en fait  )

 

C'est bien ce que je pensais : c'est pour ça que j'ai posté mon configuration de partitions ! Tu me donnes une confirmation, et en plus tu as testé ! Merci pour l'info!    :Smile: 

Je me demandais justement s'il ne fallait pas mettre ma Gentoo en premier, et le reste après. Mais comme Windows est installé de longue date, c'était la solution de facilité   :Embarassed: 

Pour la position du Swap, j'en prend bonne note - surtout si je casse tout, je le ferais comme ça ! -, même si je pense que PabOu a raison  *PabOu wrote:*   

> Au vu de la quantité de ram que l'on a, le swap n'est vraiment utile que lors de compilations, et rarement dans d'autres situations.

  En effet, ma RAM à l'air bien utilisée, et le swap pas (ou presque).

Néanmoins, je vais mettre mon swap au début (j'ai quand même pas beaucoup de RAM, et l'achat d'un nouveau PC n'est pas à l'ordre du jour, ni celui d'un nouveau DD d'ailleurs)

Par contre, je n'ai pas créé de partition spéciale pour le boot...J'ai ma racine et mon boot sur la même partition (et mon home aussi d'ailleurs) -> je vais rester comme ça (peut être en séparant mon /home quand même, quitte à tout casser !   :Confused: )

Question pratique : si j'écrase Windows (pour le réinstaller plus loin sur le disque), est-ce que je peux copier le contenu de /hda8 (qui contient tout) tel quel dans ce qui sera alors /hda1 ? Est-ce que ça marchera sans problème ? (après avoir modifié GRUB bien sûr)

Cela m'évitant d'avoir à tout ré-installer, et à me taper des heures de compil ?

 *Quote:*   

> Au fait, 
> 
> ```
> hdparm -d1 -c3 -a255 /dev/hda
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai essayé : ça change pas grand chose : 

```
T-bow-Dlx / # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   672 MB in  2.00 seconds = 335.31 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   80 MB in  3.02 seconds =  26.49 MB/sec

T-bow-Dlx / # hdparm -d1 -c3 -a255 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting fs readahead to 255

 setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 3

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 IO_support   =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 readahead    = 248 (on)

T-bow-Dlx / # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   668 MB in  2.00 seconds = 333.98 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   82 MB in  3.07 seconds =  26.73 MB/sec
```

Merci quand même pour l'astuce.

 *CaptainDangeax wrote:*   

> J'ai une config similaire à la tienne: P3-866, 256MB, chipset Intel815 CG ASUS Geforce4 Ti4200, DD Western Digital 40GB 7200tr/mn, Gentoo tout seul dessus et çà tourne très bien (sauf pour recompiler X + KDE mais bon c'est un P3 en même temps  )

 

Tant mieux : ça me donne espoir !    :Very Happy: 

En tous cas, j'ai appris pleins de trucs :

	- -Os dans mes CFLAGS compte tenu de mon petit processeur et de son petit cache

	- LDFLAGS à tester (qui, si j'ai bien compris, remplace le prelink ? Anigel : tu ne sais vraiment pas si on peut vérifier que le prelink est bien fait ?)

	- Le preload à intaller

	- J'ai trouvé aussi ce truc là en fouillant au sujet des LDFLAGS : emerge oooqs, qui est un "Quick Starter" d'OpenOffice qui tourne dans le systray et permet de charger plus vite Ooo : je vais le tester. (marche que pour KDE, mais il y a l'équivalent pour GNOME dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom)

	- Refonte de la position de mes partitions

J'ai du boulot en perspective !

Je fais tout ça, et on verra après si ça améliore.

Merci à tous !

(il est génial ce forum !)

Si quelqu'un peut juste encore répondre à ma question en gras, et je me met au boulot !

----------

## FatMom

tien, jai aussi une config similaire (p3 933) et un hd 7200rpm, cest bizare comme ton 5400 obtien de meiileur resulta que le mien,

```
 Timing cached reads: 596 MB in 2.01 seconds = 296.41 MB/sec 
```

----------

## Enlight

 *FatMom wrote:*   

> tien, jai aussi une config similaire (p3 933) et un hd 7200rpm, cest bizare comme ton 5400 obtien de meiileur resulta que le mien,
> 
> ```
>  Timing cached reads: 596 MB in 2.01 seconds = 296.41 MB/sec 
> ```
> ...

 

Sauf que ça c'est la lecture des buffers en RAM, un disque dur qui crache 296.41Mb/s j'aimerai!!!   :Wink:  Seul -t est à prendre en compte pour évaluer le disque dûr.

----------

## FatMom

euh ouais jai rien dit alors   :Embarassed:  (non pas le fouet, par pitié...)

----------

## PabOu

pour hdparm,  "-c1" te donnera de meilleurs résultats que "-c3"

-c1 c'est 32 bits asynchrone, et 3 c'est 32 bits synchrone.

mais dans l'absolu, c'est moins sécure.. maintenant en pratique, faut vraiment pas avoir de chance.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> pour hdparm,  "-c1" te donnera de meilleurs résultats que "-c3"
> 
> -c1 c'est 32 bits asynchrone, et 3 c'est 32 bits synchrone.
> 
> mais dans l'absolu, c'est moins sécure.. maintenant en pratique, faut vraiment pas avoir de chance.

 

OK, alors j'ai essayé, et là : surprise !   :Shocked: 

Quelquesoit la commande

hdparm -d1 /dev/hda (qui est celle par défaut de mon /conf.d/hdparm, qui sert à rien d'ailleurs, puisque c'est géré directement par le noyau si j'ai bien compris)

hdparm -d1 -c3 -a255 /dev/hda

hdparm -d1 -c1 -a255 /dev/hda

j'obtiens des résultats kif-kif, mais moins bon que précédemment ! (les résultats que j'ai posté ont été récupérés à distance par SSH...KDM était lancé, mais pas ma session KDE : est-ce que c'est ça qui fait la différence ?)

De plus, les résultats obtenus quand j'étais en SSH étaient hyper-réguliers, autour de 26 MB/sec

Là, depuis que je suis rentré, ça varie énormément ! Entre 20 et 23 MB/sec ! C'est normal ça ? pourtant, je ne fais quasiment pas de swap....

Mais en effet, hdparm -d1 -c1 -a255 /dev/hda semble donner de meilleur résultat....A tester en SSH !    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ghoti

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Donc, je placerais la swap à la fin du disque. (et je supprimerais la partition /boot aussi)

 

PabOu++  :Smile: 

 *CaptainDangeax wrote:*   

> Sais-tu que les disques durs sont enregistrés de l'extérieur vers l'intérieur ? La vitesse linéaire sur l'extérieur du disque est environ 2,5 fois plus rapide qu'à l'intérieur. C'est pour çà qu'il est recommandé de mettre le swap en débt de disque, entre la hda1 /boot et la hda3 racine 

 

Bon, on ressort le bon vieux troll de la swap !  :Laughing: 

D'abord, si tu as besoin d'1 giga de swap, c'est que tu as 3 ou 4 gigas de RAM, sinon, c'est que ton système est sous-dimensionné.

Dans le meilleur des mondes, la swap ne devrait servir que pour éponger un pic occasionnel de charge. En aucun cas, elle ne doit servir de substitut permanent à la RAM, sous peine de ralentir les accès mémoire d'un facteur 1000 !

En second lieu, il me parait un peu bizarre de sacrifier les zones "rapides" du disque pour y stocker une swap qui ne devrait idéalement pas servir : d'une part on se prive d'une zone performante lors des accès disque "normaux" et, d'autre part", quand ça commence à swapper, les performances s'effondrent de toutes façons et ce n'est pas une zone rapide du disque qui va sauver l'honneur !

Perso, si j'avais une swap, je la mettrais également sur les zones centrales (mais comme ça tourne très bien sans, je ne vois pas l'utilité de m'embêter avec ça  :Wink:  )

----------

## PabOu

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> En second lieu, il me parait un peu bizarre de sacrifier les zones "rapides" du disque pour y stocker une swap qui ne devrait idéalement pas servir : d'une part on se prive d'une zone performante lors des accès disque "normaux" et, d'autre part", quand ça commence à swapper, les performances s'effondrent de toutes façons et ce n'est pas une zone rapide du disque qui va sauver l'honneur !

 

Aaaah, c'est tellement mieux dit que moi ;) Mais l'idée est là ! Bravo pour la limpidité de ton explication !

----------

## nonas

Est-ce que les services d'indexation des fichiers de KDE (Kat) tournent ? Est-ce que tu t'en sers ? Si non, tu peux les virer, ça libèrera et de la ram et des accès disques.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> D'abord, si tu as besoin d'1 giga de swap, c'est que tu as 3 ou 4 gigas de RAM, sinon, c'est que ton système est sous-dimensionné.
> 
> Dans le meilleur des mondes, la swap ne devrait servir que pour éponger un pic occasionnel de charge. En aucun cas, elle ne doit servir de substitut permanent à la RAM, sous peine de ralentir les accès mémoire d'un facteur 1000 !
> 
> En second lieu, il me parait un peu bizarre de sacrifier les zones "rapides" du disque pour y stocker une swap qui ne devrait idéalement pas servir : d'une part on se prive d'une zone performante lors des accès disque "normaux" et, d'autre part", quand ça commence à swapper, les performances s'effondrent de toutes façons et ce n'est pas une zone rapide du disque qui va sauver l'honneur !
> ...

 

C'est sûr que l'argument a du poids ! En plus, comme je le disais, ça n'a pas l'air de swapper souvent chez moi....Alors peut-être finalement que je vais suivre ce 2ème conseil !

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Est-ce que les services d'indexation des fichiers de KDE (Kat) tournent ? Est-ce que tu t'en sers ? Si non, tu peux les virer, ça libèrera et de la ram et des accès disques.

 

Ben je pense que non, mais je n'en suis pas sûr....j'ai regardé par la commande top, mais je ne sais pas bien m'en servir....Y'a un autre moyen pour savoir si kat tourne ?

----------

## PabOu

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> Y'a un autre moyen pour savoir si kat tourne ?

 

man ps

ps aux | grep kat

----------

## l_arbalette

Merci !

Un ps -aux ne donne pas signe de vie d'un kat quelconque....

EDIT1 : j'avais pas vu la fausse signature qui voulait m'aider    :Very Happy:  . Dans ce cas là, j'obtiens 

```
thibaut  24467  0.0  0.1   1532   440 pts/1    S+   22:24   0:00 grep cat
```

 mais je suppose que c'est pas kat   :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

```
grep kat
```

fonctionnera mieux que

```
grep cat
```

;)

----------

## l_arbalette

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep kat
> ```
> ...

 

Oupps ! Effectivement.

Bon, je l'ai refait : toujours pas de kat.

Je répond si tard car mon système ressort d'un emerge --emptytree world, pour mettre en place les LDFLAGS et le -Os de mon make.conf (j'en ai profité pour mettre à jour ma version de gcc)

C'est encore un peu tôt pour dire si c'est nettement mieux. Néanmoins, ça à l'air d'avoir un tout petit peu amélioré les performances, mais ce n'est pas transcendant non plus....Enfin, c'est toujours ça de pris (merci pour les conseils)

Je fonde beaucoup d'espoir dans le déplacement de ma racine sur la 1ère partition !

Affaire à suivre....

----------

## Enlight

Bon je devrais pas le dire parceque c'est pas très très propre,mais vu que t'es en reiser-3.6 les options noatime,notail,data=ordered,nolog devrais te donner un bon coupde fouet, après y'a des contres (notail discutable et nolog très contestable)

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bon je devrais pas le dire parceque c'est pas très très propre,mais vu que t'es en reiser-3.6 les options noatime,notail,data=ordered,nolog devrais te donner un bon coupde fouet, après y'a des contres (notail discutable et nolog très contestable)

 

Je suis déjà, sur ma partition où il y a ma racine et mon boot (hda8, pour le moment   :Smile:  ), en noatime et notail.

data=ordered : peux-tu me donner plus de précisions sur son utilité et sa signification ?

nolog : je suppose que ça évite la journalisation ? (à moins que reiserFS ne journalise pas... : si tu peux m'éclairer également là-dessus !)

----------

## l_arbalette

Bon, et bien après quelques péripéties (déplacement de Linux sur hda1, puis essai de ré-installation de Windows 2000 à l'ancien emplacement de Linux sur hda8, pour me rendre compte qu'on ne peut pas installer Windows 2000 ailleurs que sur la 1ère partition du disque   :Mad:  (foutu Microsoft), donc ré-installation de Windows 2000 sur hda1, sauvegarde de toute les données sur un DD externe, puis crash de toutes les partitions restantes, re-dimensionnement des partitions pour finalement remettre Gentoo sur la 2ème partition à l'ex-place de mes données Windows, donc quasi au début du disque dur, ... ouf !  :Smile:  ), tout fonctionne bien.

Alors je ne sais pas parmis toute vos propositions celles qui ont eu le plus d'impact, mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que mon PC va maintenant à une vitesse tout à fait normale et honorable, et nettement plus rapide qu'avant toutes ces modifs !

Donc Merci à tous !!!

----------

## xaviermiller

Heu, non, pas tout à fait : windows doit s'installer sur une partition primaire donc ok pour hda1, 2 ou 3 (ou 4 si tu n'as pas de partitions logiques).

Astuce : tu installes sur une partition primaire, puis tu en copies le contenu (par un ghost) vers n'importe quelle autre partition, primaire ou logique (tout en adaptant le boot.ini)

----------

## l_arbalette

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Heu, non, pas tout à fait : windows doit s'installer sur une partition primaire donc ok pour hda1, 2 ou 3 (ou 4 si tu n'as pas de partitions logiques).
> 
> Astuce : tu installes sur une partition primaire, puis tu en copies le contenu (par un ghost) vers n'importe quelle autre partition, primaire ou logique (tout en adaptant le boot.ini)

 

Ahhh !!! Ben voilà l'info que j'ai cherché, et pas trouvée ! OK, donc c'est possible si ma 4ème partition avait été une primaire (ça me paraissait dingue quand même !).

J'en prend note pour la prochaine fois ! Moi, j'avais effectivement qu'un seule partition primaire : hda1. Les autres étaient sur une partition étendue.

Mais je ne vais pas tout re-casser, vu que ça marche, et que là, j'ai un peu envie de me poser, et de travailler (m'amuser   :Smile:  ) sur d'autres problèmes...

Notamment celui-là : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-445503-highlight-.html où personne n'a encore pu m'aider, et où Google reste muet....

Si vous avez une idée ! Merci !

----------

## Enlight

 *t-bow wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Bon je devrais pas le dire parceque c'est pas très très propre,mais vu que t'es en reiser-3.6 les options noatime,notail,data=ordered,nolog devrais te donner un bon coupde fouet, après y'a des contres (notail discutable et nolog très contestable) 
> 
> Je suis déjà, sur ma partition où il y a ma racine et mon boot (hda8, pour le moment   ), en noatime et notail.
> 
> data=ordered : peux-tu me donner plus de précisions sur son utilité et sa signification ?
> ...

 

Woops en plus je me rend compte qu'il y'avait un truc pas trop censé (si on est en nolog, on s'en pète de savoir data=machin, et en plus a priori ordered c'est le comportement par défaut).

donc pour rappel, le journal c'est l'endroit du disque où l'on va écrire certaines choses avant de les mettre à la bonne place.

en data=journal (je sais pas s'il marche pour reiser-3.6, mais ext3 l'a) on journalise les données ET les métadonnées.

en data=ordered ou writeback on ne journalise que les méta-données. Par contre en writeback, les métadonnées peuvent quitter le journal AVANT que les données n'aient vraiment trouvé leur place sur le disque (en ordered on attends sagement que les données soient place) c'est le comportement adopté par XFS et JFS, c'est plus performant, mais il y'a un danger, puisqu'en lisant les métadonnées, on peut croire qu'un fichier existe sur le disque alors que non... bref sous XFS (et r4, mais ça marche pas à cause des opérations atomiques) ça a un sens particulier, ça permet de réduire la fragmentation car les blocs ne sont alloués qu'au dernier moment.

Bref toujours est-il que reiser-3.6 c'est 15% plus rapide en moyenne sans le log, mais bon.... pour /usr/portage à la limite mais sur / faut pas être une chochotte!

----------

